# Donor Egg (Frozen) @ GCRM, Glasgow



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I originally posted this on the DE board and was advised to come and post here too.

Hoping someone can help or ease my mind.

Thank you all in advance  



Thetis said:


> Has anyone else had treatment from frozen eggies at GCRM?
> 
> I've been assured that as they're vitrified donor eggs, its just the same stats as using fresh.
> I've only had fresh so far - resulting in 1 mc, but that was abroad and tbh - cost wise, GCRM are a little more expensive - its the fact that I've had treatment in the UK which tends to lead to more support from the NHS. The  I've had in the past from having treatment abroad was
> ...


----------

